# Mini tower blind.



## GeauxLSU (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone ever use one of these?  http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=210559


----------



## WSB (Jul 29, 2006)

I haven't used one but I have thought about ordering one for two years now. It would be nice with a box built on it.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 31, 2006)

Heck you can build a better one that will be way stronger using 1 1/4"" EMT and 1 1/2" angle for the top similiar to these we built in Tx.weld it together.These were 12' tall bolt together towers and a 4x4 box bolted right to it. Second pic is a 12' tall for a 4'by 6' box. It's really easy, just need a welder and a chop saw.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Aug 1, 2006)

For less money, you can build one of these:  It's a 5' x 5' x 6' tall, on 12' legs.  Inside frame is #2 fur studs with blackboard insulation covered with vinyl siding.  All 4 sides have double-pane glass windows that lower.  Carpeted with porpane heater and a comfortable chair.  Every guy in our club has one just like it and some guys have 2 or 3.  Sure makes in nice on those cold, rainy, windy days.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

*Are you serious???*



			
				Shotgun Shooter said:
			
		

> For less money, you can build one of these:  It's a 5' x 5' x 6' tall, on 12' legs.  Inside frame is #2 fur studs with blackboard insulation covered with vinyl siding.  All 4 sides have double-pane glass windows that lower.  Carpeted with porpane heater and a comfortable chair.  Every guy in our club has one just like it and some guys have 2 or 3.  Sure makes in nice on those cold, rainy, windy days.


Less money?  You've got to be kidding me!     BPS has them on sale for $250.  I'll pay you $350 to build one like that on my place in Commerce and I'll help you (or at least try and not impede you).


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

Shotgun Shooter said:
			
		

> Every guy in our club has one just like it and some guys have 2 or 3.  Sure makes in nice on those cold, rainy, windy days.


I guess!  That's flat out luxury!


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Aug 1, 2006)

*My deer huntin' penthouse.*

The actual cost of my stand was $400 including materials.  I could have gotten off cheaper by using pine instead of fur studs, and by using 4x4 treated posts instead of 6x6.  But, it looks just as good as it did when it was built...12years ago.  This stand is on my property in North-central Arkansas - about 3.5 miles from the Missouri state line.  It was built at my parents house, loaded it up on a 24' trailer,  hauled it to the club, and used a pickup with a bumper-mounted winch to stand it up.  
Sure you can buy cheaper stands at BPS, but is cheaper really always the better way?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

Shotgun Shooter said:
			
		

> The actual cost of my stand was $400 including materials.  I could have gotten off cheaper by using pine instead of fur studs, and by using 4x4 treated posts instead of 6x6.  But, it looks just as good as it did when it was built...12years ago.  This stand is on my property in North-central Arkansas - about 3.5 miles from the Missouri state line.  It was built at my parents house, loaded it up on a 24' trailer,  hauled it to the club, and used a pickup with a bumper-mounted winch to stand it up.
> Sure you can buy cheaper stands at BPS, but is cheaper really always the better way?


I'm not implying that.  I think $400 is a STEAL for what you posted.  I'd GLADLY pay that plus assembly fee to have one built.  I just don't have the know how.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Aug 2, 2006)

If I had all the materials here in GA - instead in Arkansas - I'd open a sideline business building these stands.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 2, 2006)

Shotgun Shooter said:
			
		

> If I had all the materials here in GA - instead in Arkansas - I'd open a sideline business building these stands.


I suspect you'd do well.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Aug 2, 2006)

*STANDS*

SHOOTER  WHAT TYPE OF TOOLS WOULD YOU NEED TO PUT THEM TOGETHER.. US WOODYITES COULD COME UP WITH THEM AND SPILT THE PROFIT WITH YA.. 

HAPPY HUNTIN...STILLHUNTER


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I bought one last night so I'll (eventually) let y'all know what I think.  I'm a little concerned that a 7 foot tower stand came in box that's only about 1'x5'x2'.  I'm sure there's not more than 3 or 4 thousand bolts and piece parts in there.


----------



## Eshad (Aug 4, 2006)

Shotgun Shooter said:
			
		

> The actual cost of my stand was $400 including materials.  I could have gotten off cheaper by using pine instead of fur studs, and by using 4x4 treated posts instead of 6x6.  But, it looks just as good as it did when it was built...12years ago.  This stand is on my property in North-central Arkansas - about 3.5 miles from the Missouri state line.  It was built at my parents house, loaded it up on a 24' trailer,  hauled it to the club, and used a pickup with a bumper-mounted winch to stand it up.
> Sure you can buy cheaper stands at BPS, but is cheaper really always the better way?



Is that $400 in "12 yrs ago" prices?


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Aug 7, 2006)

The 3 words that men fear most:  Some assembly required.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a great idea to consider. Your stand is awesome! 



			
				Shotgun Shooter said:
			
		

> If I had all the materials here in GA - instead in Arkansas - I'd open a sideline business building these stands.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 19, 2006)

Follow up:  I got the stand put up this weekend (thanks mainly to Nugefan!   ) and I am VERY well pleased with it.  It's extremely light yet sturdy.  It suits my specific needs perfectly.  I was very impressed with the way the blind portion is constructed and gives extra elbow room.  Even like the camo pattern.  A little tight if you wanted to ascent with a back pack and bunch of gear but at only 7 feet tall, not an issue really.  
Looking forward to something dying due it being in the woods.


----------



## CPO (Sep 20, 2006)

*Stand*

I ordered one of those from sportsmansguide last year.  AFter about 3 months & numerous shipping attempts, I never got it.  Finally got my money back and went to wally-world and bought 2 buddy stands.    

This thing is basically an "elevated ground blind" correct?  Can you get 2 people in there?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 20, 2006)

How about as pix for us now that the thing is up? How big a pain was it to put together?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 20, 2006)

CPO said:


> I ordered one of those from sportsmansguide last year.  AFter about 3 months & numerous shipping attempts, I never got it.  Finally got my money back and went to wally-world and bought 2 buddy stands.
> 
> This thing is basically an "elevated ground blind" correct?  Can you get 2 people in there?


I guess that's a description CPO.  You can get just the platform and build or use whatever you have for a box blind or buy it complete with theres.  It has a ton of windows (though no see through) including one sky window which I'm thinking on a warm day would be nice to vent with.    It would be tight for 2 grown men to hunt but I guess possible, but think it'll be fine for me and my son when he's ready and certainly more than enough for 1 hunter.  It is only 4'4'.   The blind actually 'pooches out' for more elbow room so you get more usable room than the 4x4 floor.  It's very easy to put together.  Just nuts and bolts and not a ridiculous amount of them.  Ground stakes and tie downs for blind and your done.  


Sandra,  yeah I meant to take a pic but was rushing to get home.  I'll snap one here soon enough and post it.  

I think it was $239.  Well worth it IMHO.


----------



## DaGris (Oct 4, 2006)

A couple of years ago I built a 4x5 tower blind, 8 feet up on some 4"x4"s. pressure treated lumber for about 200.00. it real nice.


----------

